# collar versus halter choice



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have just purchased 3 male pack goats (full grown) and am trying to figure out what kind of collar or halter to buy. I have seen pictures where a goat is wearing both a halter and a collar. 

Can someone explain why you would have both on your goat and if people have a preference of collar or halter? If you use just a halter, do you always have to lead from one side?

Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

A collar is used to tie a goat to something. A halter is used to lead a goat as it gives better control. If you attempt to tie a goat to anything with a halter he could turn around a few times and be in big trouble. The collar will spin around on his neck as he turns. The halter will not move on his head. As he turns the rope tie down will wrap around his neck. You never know when you will be interupted during a walk and need to secure your goats. I do not go any where with out both halter and collar on my boys. We live in a suburban neighborhood. The 3 obers weigh nearly 200 lbs each. This gives me good control and the benifit of securing them quickly if I needed to. For added safety both the halters and collars have pet ID tags for identification. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i prefer halters. if you tug on a collar you could choke the goat a little and/or the goat will just keep on pulling. the farm i got my two from "ear trained" there's... hold and ear lightly and she will follow you anywhere! she doesnt like it and i dont like it b/c what would i do if she got away? it wouldnt be good since she isnt totally trained yet and i dont want to tempt fate. 
i made my own halter. i dont know how to put the pic on here... pm me and i might be able to email it to you...


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

On pack trips I always have the goats wear both a halter and a collar. I just about always have the lead on the halter while on the trail in case I need good control of the goats. To tie them out I use the collar which is safer. I use the halter to load them in the truck but the collar to tie them in. If so inclined, one of my goats could pull me anywhere he wanted with just the collar, but not so with a halter. With the ring in the center you can walk in front or to the side no problem. For our daily hikes I just use the collars but I'm fortunate to have access to hundreds of miles of back roads and trails where I'm not likely to run into anyone or anything other than an occassional bear. Then it's the dogs I'm trying to control. Maybe I should get halters for my dogs. 
Denise
Magic Bean Farm


----------

